# This years theme: Come Little Children



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Sooo.. I finally got my theme together. This year its called 
Come Little Children -Named after the song from Hocus Pocus That SJP sings when she hypnotizes the children. It's (obviously) a witches theme, abd will take place in the evil, child-eating, pointy-hat-wearing, spell-casting, frog-making witches lair! 

Im hoping for a dark and sinister vibe, but i will be using elements from traditional witchery, wiccan and pagen stuff ( this is the easy part for me, as I have to confess ( haha, confess, get it..) to be in that world already -did that surprize anyone 

ALL suggestions towards decorations is welcome. I am of course having a pantry, and i think i need to make the front door full fo candy.. tht would be so great.. And i saw somewhere and idea with a laundrey line with dirty old mega undies im definatly doing that too. Lots of creepy cloths... And what else? 
Oh and I'm kinda on a budget so I cant buy expensive animatronics, unfortunatly ( i would love to !) 

I made this video as an invite, to set the mood: 






Now I need great ideas for witchy themed snacks! Im doing a buffet, and Ive decided to with Black, green and red colors for the food ( mainly) Im making pasta salad with black ( squit ink) pasta, and olive tapanade. I will make snake shaped bread, and guacamole . And i know i can get some black tortilla chips too. I will also try to make candy apples, which ive never ever made before -fool proof beginners recepies are velcomed!!!  But what are some other ideas for the food? I'm a pescetarian, so i wont be making meaty dishes. 

HIT ME -any ideas, brainstorming, thoughts, things u've done -piccys -oh lots of pirctures of youre witches lairs/houses. Thanx 

edit: Oh and its an all adult party, so i wont be looking for cute ot funny things, it wont go with the theme


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Marshmellows, apples, and peanut butter.








Skeleton cupcakes.







http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/skeleton-cupcakes-10000001875466/

Or....skeleton cupcakes.







http://www.womansday.com/recipefinder/skeleton-cupcakes-recipe-122708

Strawberry ghosts.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I should mention that its a party for adults  The skelton and ghost are very cute -but maybe not very witch-themed IMO


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm....was going with color, but those aren't really that witchy are they? Maybe this is better.








http://www.foodnetwork.com/holidays...zines-halloween-cupcakes/pictures/page-4.html

Black Widow cocktail.







http://www.talkoftomatoes.com/2007/10/its-that-bootiful-time-of-year-again/

Punch bowl eyeball.







http://www.bhg.com/recipe/drinks/eyeball-ice-ring/

Witch fingers.







Dip the pretzel rods in green chocolate and add a sliced almond fingernail. Use a toothpick to add the knuckles


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the eyeball thingy. Although it look a bit challening (for me lol) Green chocolate!?? Wow i didnt know such a thing existed. I have a feeling it doesnt exist in my country sadly  I could make many evil things out of that lol.

edit: oh it exists.. And apparently is made of the purest gold with diamonds inside it lol.. very expensive. But I may have to get some any way, just for a tiny little something..  Its very cool.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/how_8601469_color-white-chocolate.html You could always just dye white chocolate. I'm always on a budget so I've done it to save money in the past and it works fine.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh!! Very interesting, thanx.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I made these books for some kinda of display. They are just regular books inside, and is made with a glue gun acrylics and some nailpolish.


----------

